
Jens Nygaard Knudsen has passed away - app4soft
https://twitter.com/LEGO_Nabii/status/1230859764365692928
======
app4soft
_Jens Nygaard Knudsen_ [0], former Chief Designer at «LEGO Group» and creator
of the _LEGO Minifig_ [1] figures and _LEGO Space_ [2] theme, has passed away
on February 19th, 2020.

[0]
[https://lego.fandom.com/wiki/Jens_Nygaard_Knudsen](https://lego.fandom.com/wiki/Jens_Nygaard_Knudsen)

[1]
[https://lego.fandom.com/wiki/Minifigure](https://lego.fandom.com/wiki/Minifigure)

[2] [https://lego.fandom.com/wiki/Space](https://lego.fandom.com/wiki/Space)

